# Software Freedom Day 2010

## socialdefect

Op 18 september 2010 wordt in de Koninklijke Bibliotheek (Den Haag)

stilgestaan bij de internationale Software Freedom Day 2010. Meerdere

organisaties hebben de handen ineengeslagen om op deze dag aandacht te

vragen voor het belang van vrij en open source software.

Software Freedom Day wordt sinds 2005 wereldwijd gevierd en staat in

het teken van vrije en open source software. De deelnemende

organisaties willen laten zien wat met vrije en open source software

mogelijk is en hoeveel plezier ontwikkelaars en gebruikers halen uit

het werken met deze software. Dit jaar hebben de NLLGG, HCC, NLUUG,

Ubuntu-NL en ClubNix de handen ineengeslagen om een stevig evenement

in Nederland neer te zetten. Op het programma staan verschillende

lezingen en workshops die gericht zijn op 'gewone' gebruikers, met

onderwerpen als multimedia, gaming, software voor dagelijks gebruik en

het gebruik van vrije software en open content bij de overheid.

Via diverse stands krijgen bezoekers informatie en demonstraties over

het gebruik van vrije en open source software, en kan kennis worden

gemaakt met de verschillende gemeenschappen. Software Freedom Day is

bedoeld voor iedereen die bewust bezig is met computers en software,

of wie dat wil zijn: jong, oud, geeks, nerds, gamers,

enthousiastelingen, nieuwsgierigen en nieuwkomer.

Het programma begint om 10.30 uur, en de toegang is gratis. Op de

website http://www.sfd2010.nl/ kunt u meer informatie vinden.

Heeft u interesse om mee te helpen bij de organisatie van SFD of om uw bedrijf of applicatie te promoten in een van de stands meld u dan tijdig aan via de website.

----------

